# BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Were proud to announce the newest additions to our motor mount lineup - the MkV torque arm insert and our MkV transmission mount inserts - in both Stage 1 and Stage 2.
*BFI TORQUE ARM INSERT*
The torque arm insert is made in one hardness - 90a durometer hardness polyurethane. Designed to minimize engine movement while still keeping vibration to a minimum (almost zero in most cases). The best choice for the enthusiast without any compromise.
Each insert comes with two washers and a replacement bolt:








For a limited time just *34.99*! To find out more - or to order:  Click Here  
Installation Instructions:  Here 
*BFI TRANS MOUNT INSERTS*
Much like our other motor mounts, these transmission mount inserts are available in two harness levels Stage 1 and Stage 2. Stage 1 is a 65a harness, for the sporty driver looking for better engine control and a minimum of vibration increase. Stage 2 is an 85a insert for the driver who is more concerned with reducing engine movement. 
Both inserts replace the "swiss cheese" engine mounts that tend to fade and collapse over time:
Stage 1








Stage 2








To find out more - or to order: 
STAGE 1  Click Here  
STAGE 2  Click Here  
Installation Instructions:  Here 




_Modified by black forest ind at 11:25 AM 2-13-2009_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Yeah i saw these the other day.These are only for 2 of the engine mounts.How about another one.
Also, how hard is the install ?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

I thought that it was recommended to install both the side engine mount and tranny mount at the same time? Doesn't having one stronger than the other created a lot of stress on the stock side engine mount? x2 on the difficulty of the install as well.


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

Torque Arm insert is pretty easy. I did the ECS tuning one. Took alot to get it in their, tight fit.. ended up using a rubber mallet and some white lithium grease.
I am interested in the other mounts though.. is it just the one or are there more?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

It seems there is only one for the trans mount but with different 2 hardness inserts.
I really don't see how installing ONE harder mount and not 2 is gonna help the engine...


----------



## flyboy02 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

Nice Job Black Forest. It is good to see someone coming out with an alternative to $600 VF mounts. 
Now how about the other engine mount???


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (flyboy02)*

Its in the works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## U.G.MKV (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

mabye if the bfi motor mount is less than the vf I'll get the tq arm an engine mount. good work guys!


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_Torque Arm insert is pretty easy. I did the ECS tuning one. Took alot to get it in their, tight fit.. ended up using a rubber mallet and some white lithium grease.

I lubed mine up and ended up using my floor jack to get it up in there.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
I lubed mine up and ended up using my floor jack to get it up in there. 

WOW... out of context that sounds so wrong...


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
WOW... out of context that sounds so wrong...

What? She was pretty tight!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
What? She was pretty tight!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_









I may have to order a trans mount insert while I've got my engine out.
First thing I noticed when going from my mk4 (vwms upper mounts and pre production super stiff VF pendulum mount) back into my mk5 after the engine build was it felt like the engine was going to fall out compared to the mk4... kept thinking I left something loose it moves around so much compared to the mk4.


----------



## flyboy02 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

So is Stage 1 or 2 the near equivalent to the VF-transmission mount? 
Any problem with upgrading this mount but not the opposite engine mount? I have a torque arm insert already.


----------



## doctorgonzo (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (flyboy02)*

Unequal wear?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (doctorgonzo)*

I need Stage II engine mounts, how do I get them & are these right for my car?










_Modified by rippie74 at 6:43 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## akeem (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (rippie74)*

Quick question, please note I am not a mechanical engineer nor will I ever claim to be.
I had motor mount inserts in my previous car and they were great but I did have the usual vibration with accessories on. Wouldn't a dual durometer insert provide both the requested stiffness without the vibrations?
Maybe something like a 101a core wrapped in something like a 89a shell. If someone felt like pouring a couple of these I would be interested to see the results.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (akeem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_I need Stage II engine mounts, how do I get them & are these right for my car?








 
You may place an Order online and the website will calculate your shipping costs for you. *You* must determine whether or not the Stage 2 is right for you. When in doubt, go Stage 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *akeem* »_ Wouldn't a dual durometer insert provide both the requested stiffness without the vibrations?

We are sorry, but we have no plans to do anything like that at this time. 
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

So is that dogbone insert stiffer, softer or the same than the other ones already on the market? Just trying to get some kind of basis for comparison... thanks


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (jerseyrat325)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerseyrat325* »_So is that dogbone insert stiffer, softer or the same than the other ones already on the market? Just trying to get some kind of basis for comparison... thanks

It is quite stiff in terms of its rigidity, not only making it an excellent performing insert, but also greatly aiding in its installation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








***Intro Price $34.99 + Shipping***
Purchase Here: http://yhst-1918367471896.stor....html


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

For those who have asked - the engine side mount is in development (were working on the prototype now). It will be a more expensive mount than the Torque Arm Insert and the Trans insert, because, though we've tried, there is no way to use the stock bracketry.
Here is what it will look like:








And here is the prototype - disregard the black thing at the bottom, were re-working the stainless baseplate and just don't have it for a pic at the moment..









We are working on getting these guys done as soon as possible, but as with any project, there are alwys delays


----------



## teriba (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Are you worried about any issues arising from running a rigid mount on one side of the engine and a stock, soft, mount on the other side? It seems like you will get uneven twisting of the engine causing damage to many different parts. VF recommends you don't install one side mount without the other.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (teriba)*

The MK5 mounts, in terms of design, are very much like those of the MK4. And there are many Mk4's, inlcuding one of our shop cars still running the stock pass side mount. Our shop Mk5 is doing the same.
And while changing all the mounts will provide the best total performance, no damage will be done by not changing them as a set. As well we offer different stiffness levels for the trans mount so that end users can choose the best solution for their needs


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

A dogbone insert was a cheap but helpful mod on my MkIV. Looking forward to putting this torque arm insert in.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Raring 2 Go)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raring 2 Go* »_A dogbone insert was a cheap but helpful mod on my MkIV. Looking forward to putting this torque arm insert in. 

Yes my Dog Bone Insert helped out a little bit, BUT I still would like these mounts from BFI. I need the Stage II mounts. I want the stiffest mount available, WITHOUT breaking my bank. (No Offense VF)


----------



## rob32 (Jul 21, 2005)

As soon as you get the passenger side engine mount into production, I will be all over this. My passenger side engine mount is already leaking and although I get a nice price on the vf mounts through work and would love em, these are way cheaper and I had the stage 1 dogbone insert in my mk4 and loved it. This time I will go stage 2 all around SO HURRY UP WITH THE ENGINE MOUNT BFI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!thank you


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (rob32)*

All we need is the passenger side mount on out MKV's?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_All we need is the passenger side mount on out MKV's?

It is up to you to decide what it is _You_ need to keep your vehicle in peak shape.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


----------



## QBNR32 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (rippie74)*
















can you say copycat?







couldnt you try do be just a tad more original?









_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_All we need is the passenger side mount on out MKV's?

that would be







then by the same logic you can also put coilovers on one side of your car


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (QBNR32)*

There is no intention to "copy" anyone - any similarties to other products are in the way that drawing looks. Both the function, design dimension, and appearance of this mount will be different than others available. Much Like all our other mounts


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Do you guys have any plans to upgrade the lower mount besides the dogbone insert (ie...the small rubber brushing)? Also, what's the install like on the tranny mount...I'm guessing you need to rip apart the stock mount in order to fit the harder brushing.


----------



## flyboy02 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

Put in the transmission mount Mon night sans instructions. 
It took about 4 hrs at a casual pace and my mediocre talent and tool selection. A more proficient guy could do this in 2-2.5hrs I think. The hardest part was making sure the transmission realigned correctly. Take your time finding a good point to unload the transmission mount while you do the swipe. Everything else is simply taking the battery box out and drilling out the rivets on the stock mount which is really very soft. There is a wiring harness beneath the battery box (lays on the mount) that is a pain to deal with but not impossible.
I love the new feel!!! It feels like a different car particularly on mid-corner acceleration...hell acceleration in general. The left wheel feels more planted in the turns. Wheel whop can still be induced but I also have mediocre Pirelli 4 Season (all season) tires and the mods in my sig.
Vibration is noted in the steering wheel and a bit in the chassis in general starting at 1500 and ending at 2500RPM particularly while decelerating in gear. Road feel is also increased but in a good way. Highway driving remains the same. It actually feels like you are rocking a stiffer front suspension which, in a way, you are.
All in all, a worthwhile and AFFORDABLE upgrade. I cant wait for the other mount. 

Thanks BFI!


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (flyboy02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flyboy02* »_Put in the transmission mount Mon night sans instructions. 
It took about 4 hrs at a casual pace and my mediocre talent and tool selection. A more proficient guy could do this in 2-2.5hrs I think. The hardest part was making sure the transmission realigned correctly. Take your time finding a good point to unload the transmission mount while you do the swipe. Everything else is simply taking the battery box out and drilling out the rivets on the stock mount which is really very soft. There is a wiring harness beneath the battery box (lays on the mount) that is a pain to deal with but not impossible.
I love the new feel!!! It feels like a different car particularly on mid-corner acceleration...hell acceleration in general. The left wheel feels more planted in the turns. Wheel whop can still be induced but I also have mediocre Pirelli 4 Season (all season) tires and the mods in my sig.
Vibration is noted in the steering wheel and a bit in the chassis in general starting at 1500 and ending at 2500RPM particularly while decelerating in gear. Road feel is also increased but in a good way. Highway driving remains the same. It actually feels like you are rocking a stiffer front suspension which, in a way, you are.
All in all, a worthwhile and AFFORDABLE upgrade. I cant wait for the other mount. 

Thanks BFI!



How much was your Stage II Mount? I need one BADLY.
I assume you have a MT 6-Speed, Correct???


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

We are not going to upgrade the dogbone further - we don't feel that it is necessary to re-make the arm as its not the restriction in the mount - a complete replacement mount is problematic and probably won't ever be made.

Flyboy - thanks for your input! To others: we have just added installations instructions to our site as well as to the first post.
The insert should break in over the next couple weeks, reducing vibration further (though it is minimal to begin with)


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Will the Trans mount insert work with a Mkv Jetta TDI?


----------



## flyboy02 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (rippie74)*

It was a Stage 1 mount and it was 69.00 direct from BFI.


----------



## Brigand (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

I am all over this when the engine side mount is completed.
I already have the Neuspeed torque are insert. I hate to ask, but how does the hardness of the Neuspeed part compare with the BFI insert? Just want the 3 mounts to work in harmony once installed.
Thanks Black Forest for providing an alternative on a mounting solution.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (Brigand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brigand* »_I am all over this when the engine side mount is completed.
I already have the Neuspeed torque are insert. I hate to ask, but how does the hardness of the Neuspeed part compare with the BFI insert? Just want the 3 mounts to work in harmony once installed.
Thanks Black Forest for providing an alternative on a mounting solution.

Our BFI Torque Arm Insert is made from a far more rigid Polyurethane than the Nuespeed inserts. The extra rigidity not only helps with the stiffening of the torque arm bushing, but also with installation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brigand (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_
Our BFI Torque Arm Insert is made from a far more rigid Polyurethane than the Nuespeed inserts. The extra rigidity not only helps with the stiffening of the torque arm bushing, but also with installation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I thought this would be the case. Looks like I'll be picking up one of these as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Do you guys plan to offer the side engine mount in the two different hardness styles as well? Just curious as to if you guys plan to keep everything uniform (or as much as possible from one side to the other)? Also, do the upcoming side engine mount and tranny mounts work with Auto Passats?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Do you guys plan to offer the side engine mount in the two different hardness styles as well? 
Also, do the upcoming side engine mount and tranny mounts work with Auto Passats?

Yes, the Mounts will be offered in Two stages when they are released http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for the Auto Passat Application, we have not test fit the prototypes on any of those yet.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_
As for the Auto Passat Application, we have not test fit the prototypes on any of those yet.

Well...definitely let me know if you want someone to find out for you! PM sent!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (Brigand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brigand* »_I am all over this when the engine side mount is completed.


x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any package deals?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (OpenSkye)*

Pricing on the Engine side Mount and Associated Kit pricing will be determined At Time of Release http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for your Interest


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_Pricing on the Engine side Mount and Associated Kit pricing will be determined At Time of Release http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for your Interest









Any idea on the ETA for the completion of the side-engine mount testing? I know testing just began, so it may be awhile, but I was just curious...


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

waiting patiently bump


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Im pretty sure these fit on my MT 07 2.0T passat.. but can you guys confirm yet? I would like to get the set.
JT


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (x9t)*

Yes, the MkV Trans Mount Inserts do Fit your Manual Trans Passat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Do you know how much the mounts can take? How much HP are they made for?
JT


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (x9t)*

Given the design of the mounts and the material used - either hardness will be able to maintain its rigidity and be an improvement over stock mounts regardless of power levels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by black forest ind at 6:41 PM 6-6-2008_


----------



## FSIGarage (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (rippie74)*

Great Product! I love my set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zer0infrn015 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

Patiently waiting for the third mount to come out







. I bought some stuff from BFI earlier this year and they were great to deal with. They sent out the stuff the same day I ordered it and I got everything in 3 business days! Looking forward to doing more business with them!


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

The side engine mount in design...
Will it be made of the same type of metal as the stock tranny mount metal? Just curious, since it seems that you would want both mounts to be roughly the same strength. Since you only replaced the insert on the tranny mount...


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (rbradleymedmd)*

Details of the Mount (materials and construction) will be released when the mount is available,
Thank you for your interest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zer0infrn015 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

Will you guys be at Waterfest? Will the third mount be ready them?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (Zer0infrn015)*

Yes and No... Mount is being tested at the moment and we are busy revving up for waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
See you there


----------



## dosbox (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

Canadians should be careful when ordering direct from these guys. I was given a quote that included shipping via UPS (as they don't/won't ship via USPS). UPS then charged an extra $38 in brokerage charges. Make sure you know what the actual "to the door" cost is. Other vendors will provide this up-front.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

i want full solid mounts no poly bushings at all


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_Delrin may be an option http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

are you serious their are options out their? anyone got a link


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts ([email protected])*

More Specifically, Delrin may be an option (from BFI) in the future. Stay Tuned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

deff will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

Installed the lower Torque Arm Mount today. Way better than stock. Way easier to install then my friends Neuspeed mount. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Literally 5 minute install.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

How goes the side engine mount testing?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

It is going well - we have almost 5k miles on our test car, production should be going forward very soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Good to hear...definitely looking forward to the release. Keep up the good work.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Just FYI, this insert will fit the AT Passat Mount...great product at a great price...also, for those interested in a couple more pics...here my DIY from the b6 Forums...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=728


----------



## gtidylank (Mar 14, 2007)

My motor is rocking at startup so that my neuspeed intake is hitting my brake resevoir. Which one, if any, of these mounts would stop that?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (gtidylank)*

Our *BFI Torque Arm Insert *will Limit Excess fore and aft engine movement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








You may want to make sure your intake is also installed correctly.


----------



## gtidylank (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

right on... I just ordered the Torque Arm Insert and Tranny Insert


----------



## gtidylank (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

I put the torque arm and stage 1 tranny mount in Thursday night...
the torque arm was a breeze, about 20 minutes exluding putting up and taking down from the jack stands.
The tranny mount was a little more difficult but only because I didn't have the right tools to break loose the bolts (they were on way tighter then the instructions tell you to torque them back at) so I had to take a break to get some tools overall I would say it took about 2-2.5 hours.
I'm loving it, i don't know if it's the mounts or just a mental thing but I have so much more confidence turning into corners and accelerating through them... 
wheel spin isn't a problem since my revo settings all reset back to 0-0-0 from the battery being disconnected too long







and I don't have an sps to change them back.
there's a little bit of extra vibration maybe 50-60% over stock between 1500-2500 rpms but pretty much everything else rides the same. 
Engine sounds is quiter and louder at the same time.. hard to explain but I love it... it's a good thing


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (gtidylank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtidylank* »_I put the torque arm and stage 1 tranny mount in Thursday night...
the torque arm was a breeze, about 20 minutes exluding putting up and taking down from the jack stands.
The tranny mount was a little more difficult but only because I didn't have the right tools to break loose the bolts (they were on way tighter then the instructions tell you to torque them back at) so I had to take a break to get some tools overall I would say it took about 2-2.5 hours.
I'm loving it, i don't know if it's the mounts or just a mental thing but I have so much more confidence turning into corners and accelerating through them... 
wheel spin isn't a problem since my revo settings all reset back to 0-0-0 from the battery being disconnected too long







and I don't have an sps to change them back.
there's a little bit of extra vibration maybe 50-60% over stock between 1500-2500 rpms but pretty much everything else rides the same. 
Engine sounds is quiter and louder at the same time.. hard to explain but I love it... it's a good thing

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*

just ordered the torque arm, hope it makes a difference but not too much vibration.


----------



## gtidylank (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (sTTeve)*

looking back I wish I would have drove around inbetween installing the two... I don't think the torque arm will add too much vibration... It seems like most of the (minor) vibration is coming from the tranny mount.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (gtidylank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtidylank* »_ I don't think the torque arm will add too much vibration... It seems like most of the (minor) vibration is coming from the tranny mount.

You are correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The BFI Torque arm Insert adds virtually no vibration and the BFI Transmission Mount Insert (Both Stages) vibration translates to a subtle unobtrusive hum. Both of the mounts together are quite tolerable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

got any deals if you buy both/?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_got any deals if you buy both/?

Sorry, there are no combo deals at this time


----------



## Voyles (Jun 2, 2008)

I will be ordering within the next month. Would like to get all three mounts at once.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (Voyles)*

just got mine in the mail yesterday








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its alot bigger than i thought lol


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Installed my Stg1 tranny mount yesterday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_Installed my Stg1 tranny mount yesterday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .

Good stuff right Mike? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very well done BFI!








Edit: My Review from awhile back on both sI and sII Inserts
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4024682


_Modified by rbradleymedmd at 3:34 PM 10-13-2008_


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
Good stuff right Mike? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very well done BFI!









most definitely the vibration increase are not that drastic besides in traffic. When your rolling you feel nothing as if it were stock. I got scared sitting in traffic coming down in first around 3k I though I was going over a rumble strip at first


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

ordered both and delivered as requested!
thanks guys!


----------



## flyboy02 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

What happened with the side engine mount? Back in April when I talked to you guys about it you said it was a month from production. What happened?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (flyboy02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flyboy02* »_What happened with the side engine mount? Back in April when I talked to you guys about it you said it was a month from production. What happened? 

It is in its final stages of testing. We have no release date at this time, but we expect to have them in production by 1st quarter of 2009 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

pmed you guys.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (awb17x)*

replied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QwkMK5 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

When installing this insert do you have to have both front wheels off the ground to install this or can you use those roll up lifts?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (QwkMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QwkMK5* »_When installing this insert do you have to have both front wheels off the ground to install this or can you use those roll up lifts?









It is recommended to have the Front wheels suspended so that there are no side loads on the transaxle during installation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

wow!!! Ordered my mounts on monday and they got here today... that's incredible! Great job guys!


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (20v GTI Guy)*

no new news on mounts you guys have.. just the 2


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI: HD Poly Motor Mounts (awb17x)*

Sorry, not yet -- stay tuned as they should be available by the First Quarter of 2009 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xylene (Apr 27, 2007)

Stg 1 transmission mount installed here too! My 6mt feels solid. I really like it !!! 
I have a dogbone insert as well, trans mount much more noticeable.


----------



## ndifadvokit (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

are any of these mounts going to solve the slamming problem i get when decelerating in my DSG to a near stop and then flooring it?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (ndifadvokit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ndifadvokit* »_are any of these mounts going to solve the slamming problem i get when decelerating in my DSG to a near stop and then flooring it?

Our MkV Mounts are designed to properly restrict engine movement to improve acceleration and reduce wheel hop. If you have other existing problems/issues, we can not say whether or not they will help you.
They certainly cant hurt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ndifadvokit (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_
Our MkV Mounts are designed to properly restrict engine movement to improve acceleration and reduce wheel hop. If you have other existing problems/issues, we can not say whether or not they will help you.
They certainly cant hurt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no offense intended but i'm as clueless after that answer as i was before that answer. I guess what i should be asking is if what i'm feeling (i.e. the slamming on quick switch from deccel to accel) is engine movement or not. I've had no wheel hop since installing the autotech insert so that's not a problem for me. Any clue if what i'm referring to is an engine movement issue that could be solved by these mounts or if it's some other issue out of the scope of your products?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (ndifadvokit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ndifadvokit* »_no offense intended but i'm as clueless after that answer as i was before that answer. I guess what i should be asking is if what i'm feeling (i.e. the slamming on quick switch from deccel to accel) is engine movement or not. I've had no wheel hop since installing the autotech insert so that's not a problem for me. Any clue if what i'm referring to is an engine movement issue that could be solved by these mounts or if it's some other issue out of the scope of your products?

We have no way of diagnosing your problem via Vortex posting. 
As stated previously, our mounts are an excellent way of keeping engine/transmission movement down to a minimum, without sacrificing too much comfort or cost.
You may want to seek assistance to diagnose your issue if you are concerned that there is a problem with your vehicle.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (xylene)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xylene* »_
Stg 1 transmission mount installed here too! My 6mt feels solid. I really like it !!! 
I have a dogbone insert as well, trans mount much more noticeable. 










Yup, I just installed the Stage II Trans Mount. It was Totally worth the *$75.00*


----------



## ndifadvokit (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_
We have no way of diagnosing your problem via Vortex posting. 
As stated previously, our mounts are an excellent way of keeping engine/transmission movement down to a minimum, without sacrificing too much comfort or cost.
You may want to seek assistance to diagnose your issue if you are concerned that there is a problem with your vehicle.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

To clarify, as much as i appreciate the concern, there is no problem with my car. I appologize if i led you to believe there was something out of the ordinary with what i am talking about. This 'slamming' is easily induced in a brand new completely stock car. It's either from being too rough on an automatic transmission or it's possible it's just inertia acting on a heavy object that is not sufficiently secured for the type of driving i do.
If it's the latter i'd be interested in buying your product which as you have stated (numerous times) is excellent at preventing engine & transmission movement. If you don't know if what i'm describing is engine/transmission movement or not i'm ok with you just saying you don't know. I don't expect you to know everything especially if you haven't felt what i'm talking about. Just trying to get some additional info before i bust open my wallet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (ndifadvokit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ndifadvokit* »_
Just trying to get some additional info before i bust open my wallet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Just placed an order for a dogbone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Happy Birthday to me.


----------



## 2.0T_A3 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

I need a PASSENGER SIDE mount, sell it to me! or i will come and take it by force...lol








Still no defenite date on the release?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (2.0T_A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0T_A3* »_I need a PASSENGER SIDE mount, sell it to me! or i will come and take it by force...lol









Easy there fella








We expect production and sales of the mounts to begin very soon, hopefully in the next month or so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

ETA on engine mount release? We are half way done the Q1! Pics, anything?!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (Murder'd)*

Soon...


----------



## 2.0T_A3 (Aug 26, 2008)

U better stop posting beer and giving thumbs up and release the mount already!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (2.0T_A3)*








we know....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Heres one thats not just beer









*Update** Pricing for Passenger Side 2.0T Mount Has Been Set* 

BFI SM (Stealth Mount) - 50A Durometer Polyurethane (Expected date yet to be determined) :
MSRP $159.00
Introductory Price $149.00

BFI Stage 1 - 65A Durometer (Expected date: Appx 2 weeks ) :
MSRP $169.00
Introductory Price: $159.00
BFI Stage 2 - 85A Durometer (Expected date: Appx 2 weeks)
MSRP $179.00
Introductory Price: $169.00
We are VERY close to having the Stage 1 and Stage 2 ready, with the BFI Stealth Mount soon to follow. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:50 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

any news on when the side-engine mounts for the MKV 2.5L will be released? 
also, your MKV 2.5L tranny mounts with fit the 09s, yes?
edit: er, oops. didnt realize this was the 2.0T section...darn search function.



_Modified by davidl351 at 9:37 AM 3-16-2009_


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (davidl351)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidl351* »_any news on when the side-engine mounts for the MKV 2.5L will be released? 
also, your MKV 2.5L tranny mounts with fit the 09s, yes?
edit: er, oops. didnt realize this was the 2.0T section...darn search function.

_Modified by davidl351 at 9:37 AM 3-16-2009_


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Heres one thats not just beer









*Update** Pricing for Passenger Side 2.0T Mount Has Been Set* 

BFI SM (Stealth Mount) - 50A Durometer Polyurethane (Expected date yet to be determined) :
MSRP $159.00
Introductory Price $149.00

BFI Stage 1 - 65A Durometer (Expected date: Appx 2 weeks ) :
MSRP $169.00
Introductory Price: $159.00
BFI Stage 2 - 85A Durometer (Expected date: Appx 2 weeks)
MSRP $179.00
Introductory Price: $169.00
We are VERY close to having the Stage 1 and Stage 2 ready, with the BFI Stealth Mount soon to follow. 



Our MkV Transmission mount inserts are compatible with all current MkV chassis and engines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Any update on the passenger mount ?


----------



## 2.0T_A3 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Any update on the passenger mount ?

The update is "soon" and dont forget







and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif LOL


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Any update on the passenger mount ?


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Heres one thats not just beer









*Update** Pricing for Passenger Side 2.0T Mount Has Been Set* 

BFI SM (Stealth Mount) - 50A Durometer Polyurethane (Expected date yet to be determined) :
MSRP $159.00
Introductory Price $149.00

BFI Stage 1 - 65A Durometer (Expected date: Appx 2 weeks ) :
MSRP $169.00
Introductory Price: $159.00
BFI Stage 2 - 85A Durometer (Expected date: Appx 2 weeks)
MSRP $179.00
Introductory Price: $169.00
We are VERY close to having the Stage 1 and Stage 2 ready, with the BFI Stealth Mount soon to follow.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0T_A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0T_A3* »_
The update is "soon" and dont forget







and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif LOL























But seriously though, had another look at the expected mount, and its completely different
from the factory shape (more like the VF one)
Now that wouldn't be all that bad if there wasn't a necessary hole on the mount
for the European model holding a canister....
So i'm guessing if you live in Europe...you are out of luck...










_Modified by GolfRS at 12:06 AM 3-19-2009_


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

Sorry, These are designed for US cars at this time.


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

What are the specs on the stock mounts? I dunno which to order? I dont want it racing stiff but I want it better then stock, it is my current daily driver.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_What are the specs on the stock mounts? I dunno which to order? I dont want it racing stiff but I want it better then stock, it is my current daily driver.

Please email us for any Technical Info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0T_A3 (Aug 26, 2008)

OK, a month ago u said it will take 2 weeks for the passanger side mount to go on sale. I been waiting for almost 6 months all together. Is it finally happening?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (2.0T_A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0T_A3* »_Is it finally happening?

Yes, it is finally happening http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We are just waiting for the first batch of brackets to be completed ~ At that point, the mounts will be available to all


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

What, no April Fool's joke?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Murder'd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murder’d* »_What, no April Fool's joke?

Yea... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0T_A3 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
Yea... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









very soon...first quorter of 2009 and


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (Murder'd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murder’d* »_What, no April Fool's joke?

Sorry, no ~ Too busy trying to get these mounts ready...


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

oh so close now..


----------



## T13R (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

It's nice to bump the thread every now and then, but could you give us some info as to when the engine mount will be ready? Waiting on this before getting the tranny mount to install at the same time.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (T13R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T13R* »_It's nice to bump the thread every now and then, but could you give us some info as to when the engine mount will be ready? Waiting on this before getting the tranny mount to install at the same time.

I'm in the exact same boat! 
BUMP for Update!


----------



## 2.0T_A3 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (brekdown29)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brekdown29* »_
I'm in the exact same boat! 
BUMP for Update!

Amen to that!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (2.0T_A3)*

Ok, I know you guys have been waiting patiently, and we certainly want to get these things out to market as soon as possible - its been a frustrating process on our end - but they are very close.
I won't say anything official - this is just between you and me








But we should have the first batch ready to go by the end of next week, if not the week following (I need some cushion just in case







) 
We will be posting in here, and sending out newsletter emails, when they are ready.


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Very nice.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

look good! so is the green one a stiffer, stage 2 version? it's not detailed on the website.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (brekdown29)*

Yes the green mounts are Stage 2, 85A.



_Modified by black forest ind at 12:10 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## Brigand (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Would it be possible to get pictures of the mount in a disassembled state? I just want to see the basics of its construction.
Thanks guys.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (Brigand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brigand* »_Would it be possible to get pictures of the mount in a disassembled state? I just want to see the basics of its construction.
Thanks guys.

We do not have any at this time - We will post some as soon as they are available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Okay! Enuff







n







. . .
WF is 2 w/e's away.
Will trade














for sale pricing of http://yhst-1918367471896.stor....html


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

what's the install time for your tranny and engine mounts assuming the right tools and knowledge?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (brekdown29)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nurendra* »_
Will trade














for sale pricing 









We are sorry, e-beers just dont have the same affect as the real stuff...








Come to the show for Sale pricing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *brekdown29* »_what's the install time for your tranny and engine mounts assuming the right tools and knowledge?

We charge 1.5 Hours labor for the Transmission mount insert install and the roughly the same for the Engine side depending on model.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

*Mk4 / Mk5 (4CYL.) PASSENGER SIDE MOUNTS NOW AVAILABLE!!!*







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








BFI Mk4 / Mk5 Engine Mount - Stage 1
BFI Mk4 / Mk5 Engine Mount - Stage 2


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

I want _both mounts _for the engine. I already have the Stage II Trans mount. 
When will _both engine mounts _be available?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_I want _both mounts _for the engine. I already have the Stage II Trans mount. 
When will _both engine mounts _be available?



_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_*Mk4 / Mk5 (4CYL.) PASSENGER SIDE MOUNTS NOW AVAILABLE!!!*







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








BFI Mk4 / Mk5 Engine Mount - Stage 1
BFI Mk4 / Mk5 Engine Mount - Stage 2


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

I meant both _sides of the engine_. The two engine mounts that hold the motor in place. You have those ready?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*

There are 3 mounts on a MK5, engine(pass side), upper trans (drivers side) and lower trans(torque arm). With our new pass side mount yes we now offer all 3 mounts for MK5's, and MK4's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There are 3 mounts on a MK5, engine(pass side), upper trans (drivers side) and lower trans(torque arm). With our new pass side mount yes we now offer all 3 mounts for MK5's, and MK4's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I already have the BFI Stage II Trans Mount along with the BSH Pendulum Mount. So does this mean that I only need the BFI Pass Side Engine mount?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
I already have the BFI Stage II Trans Mount along with the BSH Pendulum Mount. So does this mean that I only need the BFI Pass Side Engine mount?

Yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

will trade you a real







for WF pricing for a MK5 Stage 2 transmission mount insert . . .








need to replace shifter bushings and want to this as well since I have to clear access to the mount when doing this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (Nurendra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nurendra* »_will trade you a real







for WF pricing for a MK5 Stage 2 transmission mount insert . . .








need to replace shifter bushings and want to this as well since I have to clear access to the mount when doing this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We will have special pricing at waterfest - we haven't determined exactly what that will be though - we don't do that till the week of the show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTi71184 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

i just bought your trans mount can i just install this and not have to get any other mounts?


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

bump for a user review of the new side engine mount!


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We will have special pricing at waterfest - we haven't determined exactly what that will be though - we don't do that till the week of the show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Welcome to the week of the show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
LOL
Now give . . .


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (GTi71184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi71184* »_i just bought your trans mount can i just install this and not have to get any other mounts?

Yes, you can definitely install just the one mount, but it is recommended that you upgrade all of them at some point. The reason being, if only one is upgraded, the rest will deteriorate even quicker.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

I have the BFI Stage II trans mount along with the BSH Pendulum mount & that helped but I can see the need for all the mounts to be replaced.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Waterfest 15 Specials on parts from you guys???


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_Waterfest 15 Specials on parts from you guys???

All WF specials will be announced at the show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T13R (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_
All WF specials will be announced at the show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So it will only be for those able to make it to Waterfest? Or will the specials also be for internet sales or through shops that carry your products?
Ready to get the tranny mount and engine mount through the shop I got my insert, but if I can wait a little and get in on a WF special, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_All WF specials will be announced at the show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

>>>Joe: We will have special pricing at waterfest - we haven't determined exactly what that will be though - we don't do that till the week of the show <<<
Seriously, you guys need to get on the same page. 4 days before the show and no one can find the magic 8 ball? Seriously . . . http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I find it hard to believe that your vendors need to wait til the day of the show for this when they/you could already have been selling merchandise to those who cannot make it to WF this year.










_Modified by Nurendra at 2:15 PM 7-14-2009_


----------



## GTi71184 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

If i have 1 in how quick will the other deteriorate? Trans mount.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (GTi71184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi71184* »_If i have 1 in how quick will the other deteriorate? Trans mount.

Deterioration depends on several factors such as age of the Stock mount, vehicle mileage, how the vehicle is normally driven, and what mounts have been replaced.
The most important of these is how the vehicle is normally driven. If you beat the crap out of the car, the OEM mounts' longevity is substantially diminished.


----------



## GTi71184 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Say i drive my car good, i don't beat on it, i have 80,000 miles 07 GTI runs like brand new never had any real problems. I stick the one trans mount in how many miles before wear would get serirus? estimated....


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

I picked up the BFI Stage II Motor Mount @ WF 15 yesterday & I installed it tonight. Torque Specs I used were as follows: Small bolts *35ft/lbs *& Large bolts* 75ft/lbs*. Thank-You again to all the guys @ BFI for making a quality product that installs quiet easily. From start to finish it took me about 45 minutes with simple hand tools. 
There is a *HUGE DIFFERENCE *in how the car drives now, shifting gears is much more crisp & precise, the car feels faster. The power gets to the ground so much better now & when you rev the engine while in neutral (sitting still with the hood open) there is NO engine movement!!! it's great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also have the BFI Stage II Transmission Mount along with the BSH Pendulum Mount.











































_Modified by rippie74 at 9:09 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## GTi71184 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: (rippie74)*

thanks good info


----------



## GTi71184 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: (rippie74)*

are there only 2 mounts?


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (rippie74)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (GTi71184)*

1. pass. side mount - (BFI)
2. trans mount - (BFI)
3. pendulum mount - (BSH)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rippie74 at 10:23 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (rippie74)*

Good to know. Gotta do mine. Nice meeting n talking to you this weekend near the Mk6 GTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Nurendra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nurendra* »_Good to know. Gotta do mine. Nice meeting n talking to you this weekend near the Mk6 GTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Same here, good luck on the install of your mounts...


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

how's the vibration inside the car with those stage 2 mounts? I have the BSH pendulum mount w/ ECS insert and I was planning on getting the two BFI mounts as well, but the stage 1 versions


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (brekdown29)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brekdown29* »_how's the vibration inside the car with those stage 2 mounts? I have the BSH pendulum mount w/ ECS insert and I was planning on getting the two BFI mounts as well, but the stage 1 versions

Vibration doesn't bother me... its not bad, (@ least not to me) I like some vibration, it lets me know its working. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (rippie74)*

Thanks for all the good input guys







Glad to hear you're enjoying the new mounts







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broccliman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Could someone please elaborate on a few of the following questions? I am new to the automotive scene and I just wanted to grok some of this engine mount data/concepts a little better.
1. Pendulum mount = Torque arm insert? 
2. Torque arm insert fits into the OEM mount?
3. Dogbone mount (like the one from INA) replaces the OEM mount, and serves the same purpose as the torque arm insert?
4. The difference between a stage 1 and stage 2 mount is the "stiffness" of the material used to make the mount? (e.g. stage 2 is more firm than stage 1)
5. If money were not a concern, why would someone want/need a stage 2 mount over a stage 1 mount?
6. Why would I even want to switch out my OEM mounts with an aftermarket mount?

I'd really appreciate any feedback on these. As much as I am enjoying the MK5 DIY's, at the end of the day I have a daily driver and its hard for a novice like me to sometimes understand what is a mod for someone who races and what is a mod for someone who just loves to drive a punchy car around town.
Thanks!


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (broccliman)*

1. Pendulum mount = Torque arm insert? *No, It's the actual aluminum mount underneath the car. The Torque arm insert is used in conjunction with the Pend. mount or it can be used by itself.*
2. Torque arm insert fits into the OEM mount? *Yes*
3. Dogbone mount (like the one from INA) replaces the OEM mount, and serves the same purpose as the torque arm insert? *Yes*
4. The difference between a stage 1 and stage 2 mount is the "stiffness" of the material used to make the mount? (e.g. stage 2 is more firm than stage 1) *Yes*
5. If money were not a concern, why would someone want/need a stage 2 mount over a stage 1 mount? *For me... It's all about how much vibration you can deal with. The difference between mounts is "stiffness". I have the BFI Stage II Trans & Motor Mounts. There is more vibration with these mounts over the stock & Stage I Mounts. The driveline is kept in place (aligned) while you are @ WOT & shifting, thus resulting in faster/better/cleaner upshifts as well as downshifts. IMO: Mounts are probably the single most "overlooked" mod a dubber can do to their car to improve it's overall performance.*
6. Why would I even want to switch out my OEM mounts with an aftermarket mount? *See answer above*
*Hope this helps you... *











_Modified by rippie74 at 5:54 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## broccliman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (rippie74)*

Great info! Thx


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

hey Rippie whats up brotha, how are the mounts holding up?? I might get a set soon, just wondering how you like them


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (rippie74)*


----------



## T13R (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Edit: Sent e-mail
Thanks for the quick reply, answered my question










_Modified by T13R at 1:05 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (A3Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Performance* »_hey Rippie whats up brotha, how are the mounts holding up?? I might get a set soon, just wondering how you like them

Hey man... These things R







LE!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


----------

